# RF 35mm F1.8 IS STM review



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 7, 2019)

Not sure if anyone saw the review on DPReview, but they shard some very blurry, hazy images in their review. I personally didn't like this lens, but it was certainly very sharp.


----------

